

Live Flight Tracker (MAS370) - hudibras
http://flightaware.com/live/flight/MAS370/history/20140307/1635Z/WMKK/ZBAA/tracklog

======
iamsalman
What I believe lacks in FlightRadar24.com is more social integration but
people don't really get together to discuss flights....or do they?

